# beastman hero-morghur master of skulls



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i brought this hero on ebay and he mounted on the same size base as a bestigor, is this correct?, reason i ask is because he does not stay upright with this base


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

he should have come with a 40mm square base


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> he should have come with a 40mm square base


THANKS , i noticed he unbreakable, not got my rule book at mo, but does that mean he cant join other units


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

If a character who is unbreakable joins another unit then they become unbreakable (empire warrior priests prayers - pure joy)

he can only join units of a similar troop type so depends if he is infantry/cavalry ect


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> If a character who is unbreakable joins another unit then they become unbreakable (empire warrior priests prayers - pure joy)
> 
> he can only join units of a similar troop type so depends if he is infantry/cavalry ect


ok thanks he infantry, but only problem is if he is on a 40mm base he wont fit into a unit as the unit standard size is 25mm( so would need to be 50mm to fit in propley.


and also on a side note do u now what size bases ungors go on as the place i got them had them mounted on 25mm bases( looks abit big is all)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ungors are the 20mm bases
Gors et al are 25mm bases

With the difference of the base size the rules are in the warhammer rulebook (basically stick him on the side if they dont rank up otherwise. aka fudge it)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> Ungors are the 20mm bases
> Gors et al are 25mm bases
> 
> With the difference of the base size the rules are in the warhammer rulebook (basically stick him on the side if they dont rank up otherwise. aka fudge it)


ok cheers helps alot i hate it when people dont place models on the right size bases


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah that is really annoying especially with the ungor as it means more stuff can screw them over in combat


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If he works the same as he used to in the previous edition then he's best put on his own surrounded by hounds ready to turn them into lovely free spawn.
Although that may have changed with the new book.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> If a character who is unbreakable joins another unit then they become unbreakable (empire warrior priests prayers - pure joy)
> 
> he can only join units of a similar troop type so depends if he is infantry/cavalry ect


Hate to say this... but ^^^ is total rubbish.

Unbreakable characters/units cannot mix with breakable characters/units: to join them they must be both breakable, or both unbreakable. Magic making warrior priests unbreakable is great but works because he's already in a unit, unless there are exceptions to the regular rules the warrior priest would be unable to leave and then join any unit without first ending the spell making him unbreakable.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ah ok my bad I completely mis understood that rule


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Tim/Steve said:


> Hate to say this... but ^^^ is total rubbish.
> 
> Unbreakable characters/units cannot mix with breakable characters/units: to join them they must be both breakable, or both unbreakable. Magic making warrior priests unbreakable is great but works because he's already in a unit, unless there are exceptions to the regular rules the warrior priest would be unable to leave and then join any unit without first ending the spell making him unbreakable.


hey i was just looking at the unbreakable rule in the rule book and it says a character cant join a unbreakable unit( if he dosnt have the rule)

but theres no where that says a unbreakable character cant join a unit without the rule.

i looked this up on another site and someone said exactly the same as i have.

i maybe wrong and it does say it somewhere.


----------

